#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  最討厭被摸身上的哪個部位

## 翔風狼獥獥

獥在學校的時候常常被別人摸頭...
不是說不喜歡...是說不想被當成小狗狗啦>^< (?

獥身上的怕癢處(敏感點!?)很多=A=
如果一直搔癢的話會全身乏力QAQ



那各位大大最不喜歡被別人碰到哪裡呢OwO!?

----------


## 涅爾‧芙洛特

討厭被摸哪裡阿.....
很多耶
最討厭的地方是....(咳咳)

獥不喜歡被摸頭
或許他們只是想和你玩
真的不喜歡就和對方說阿

----------


## 阿翔

嗯嗯…基本上是頭部的任何一個部份，
因為我是狼，就犬科動物來說，我感覺狗狗才會喜歡被摸頭。
另外也不喜歡被摸臉，我校的雌性都很開放*（？）*
後喜歡追著雄性的要搔他們癢癢，或者把他們的臉龐搓來搓去的…
我不怕癢，雌性們都知道，所以追到我後一般較喜歡摸我的頭，
因為是雌性的所以我一直都忍下來了…
後來有一次，有個雄性作弄我，把我臉龐搓來搓去，然後那一天我心情不好，
大怒，在教室中狠狠的責罵了他，所有雌性的都看到聽到了，
從此沒有人類再敢搞我頭部的任何一個部份=w=

----------


## 幻狼

小(?)狼我最不喜歡被摸頭~~
因為有時侯摸下摸下就會被攬住了.....
舒服是真的(?
不過那種感覺好像把我變成小狗了....
摸臉?
只有我摸別人/獸臉份兒XDDDD
不過被偷摸的事也發生不少.......

----------


## 狼尹

在不弄亂我的毛的前提下

被摸頭我不會很排斥

但是不可以摸臉!!(大忌)

不過倒是很喜歡被抱>///<

----------


## 魂殺o醉狂龍

個人是討厭..................


摸臉...不是因為感覺像狗
而是咱們般的同學太邪惡..
(手掌塗膠水OR刮鬍泡..下一秒悲劇..

----------


## 黑狼

我都還好耶(因為是一隻沒神經的狼?!)
不過有時候班上的人類會把我當貓而一直搔我下巴，這時候就討厭了
但是我在班上好像都是搔牢別人的(!?)

----------


## b321234

我除了那裡都還可以誒XD~(我是隻狗喔~）
蠻喜歡被摸頭的~
就是不能拍啦~越拍越笨喱...(本來已經很笨了TAT)

----------


## 狼幼仔

被摸哪裡無所謂
我主要是看摸我的人

不然以後要怎麼給BF摸呢...羞>///<

----------


## 荒野一匹狼

全身上下都很討厭被摸，如果是怕癢的地方，端看高度決定那個人要抱著下體，擋著鼻子，抱著肚子離開，怕癢的地方被碰到會反射性跳起，在那之前會拐子。

如果是認識的人，可以接受摸頭。

----------


## 玄日‧狩狼

都OK吧~
就常常有人拍拍我頭或抱住我之類的
沒有多大的反感
也是看人吧......
不喜歡的人碰妳，哪裡都不舒服

----------


## 小嘎

最敏感的還是(消音)

----------


## 灰狼布列寧

頭....

身為一匹狼，就應該有個尊嚴，跟地位

被摸頭感覺好像我的地位比你低

所以我最討厭別人摸頭

----------


## 極東馴龍者

我也很怕被別人摸到會癢的地方..
一被摸到就會受不了..(接近時就會有感覺...
我覺得頭是還好拉.....(至少不會癢...
還有...(那個)地方也不行(下處..
我會抓狂= =...

----------


## 路卡利歐

最怕被人摸到腰的兩側
摸了就會啊的叫一聲
身體還會跳一下-///-(同學之間經常以此為樂?)

----------


## fwiflof

本上心情好的話可以摸肚肚或下巴(咦咦)
不過僅限熟人WW
不熟的摸哪裡都或去咬，當然是控制在閃的掉的範圍內，我才不要咬人類咧....好噁心的ˊ^ˋ
不過有同學一直試圖要我發出貓咕嚕就一直騷我下巴......不討厭但是我不會咕嚕啊
摸頭喔........其實會很開心(炸飛)

----------


## 希諾道

基本上完全討厭被別人接觸到我.....

除非是我認定了的 獸人 或 獸 或 人 .........
(最基本會被認定的, 會是我的主人啦~)   <<<現在還沒有主人出現~  XD
(另外就是...某些動物) <<<例如猴子我不太喜歡的...雖然沒有到達討厭的程度...

----------


## 道光

很多耶！
尤其是鼻子！
我鼻子只要一捏就會很不舒服！
會想把那個人的手指咬掉！
不知道為什麼呢？

----------


## 影帝裂犽

脖子以上
甚至因為此事與別人大打一架
恩.....
可能純粹心裡因素吧
好像大家都
有討厭別人摸的地方

----------


## 幻影殺手

頭部是最敏感的地方，因為曾被打了好幾次頭

要是手伸到我頭上，我絕對會咬下去

----------


## els320

自己被摸的反應是看心情呢~
心情好就讓他摸~心情不好就把手丟開~
基本上被摸哪裡都沒所謂啦~
只要不要太過份的話~呢~

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

除非經過我同意
不然很可能因此幹架, 摸任何地方都一樣

----------


## 大漠之狼

基本上，除了四肢和背以外，在下都不喜歡。

背倒是蠻享受的。((抓癢?

----------


## Guin

頭毛不太喜歡給人摸((不舒服, 我很討厭別人叫我的時候用手''點''我背我會馬上有ㄧ股怒火= =這應該不算摸吧  :Shocked:

----------


## 大神狼兒

基本上不喜歡被人碰...
除非是很信任很喜歡的熟者...
要不然通常被摸，尤其是頸部以上...
就會變臉色感覺不舒服，然後就有攻擊性...

----------


## 白狼小沫

其實不要太超過其實還好
不能摸頭部(包刮臉.頸部)
如果摸到了我會癢的地方我會亂動!
所以可能會被我踹飛~~~XD

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

這個嘛 我們先來分幾個層次：

1.陌生
所有地方排除背和肩以外
皆不喜歡被碰觸

2.同學
所有地方排除背和肩以外
新增頭部也排除
其他皆不喜歡被碰觸

3.好朋友
所有地方排除背和肩以外
新增頭部、耳朵也排除 允許部份摸臉(不可過分)
其他皆不喜歡被碰觸

4.獸群
頭、臉、背、肩、腰、耳朵全數排除
其他皆不喜歡被碰觸

5.主人
冰狼主人可被允許碰觸任何部位。
=========================
最後 或許這個問題的答案可能比較適合

6.共通
冰狼不喜歡被碰 脖子後方

冰狼本身敏感帶非常差勁 毫無感覺
意思是不會癢 可以允許碰觸的範圍比較大
不過 還是得有個限度就是

----------


## Hewie

雷雅我不喜歡和陌生人或不熟的人不必要的肢體接觸（相信大家都差不多吧）。

同學之間倒是還好，搭個肩很平常。

還記得國中時，有個同學很喜歡跟我玩抱抱（很有默契地，我和他一見面，眼神一對上，了解之後，就知道要抱抱了，有時一天抱好多次都樂此不疲ＸＤ）。

至於家人，大部分都是不喜歡他們碰我身體的。

總而言之，除了一些絕對不可碰觸的地方之外，大部分認識的人偶爾的肢體接觸是被許可的。但原來的那位國中同學，我倒是很喜歡（抱抱和壓手指遊戲），實在很有趣！ＸＤ

----------


## okami

OK我的話
基本上好像沒有什麽特別不準的地方呢…
當然啦 XX等地方除外，
其他的 倒也還好
朋友來說是沒有什麽禁忌的=W=~
呵呵

----------


## 佛蒙特

咖哩我啊......
不要說摸了連碰都很討厭!!!
不管是頭阿身體阿手阿都一樣
我媽在外面要牽手我都說不要
所以呢 我是個超超超討厭別人碰我
但又....



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    超喜歡碰別人的狼XDD

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

很多呢~好啦不玩了
通常來講是腰吧
我常常被戳班上同學戳腰
每次都會被嚇到
每次看他們看到我被嚇到很高興就很不爽
另外一個就是頭
我不喜歡別人摸我的頭
因為好像對小孩子(2~3歲)說話
讓我覺得我好低齡化(?)

----------


## 亞格雷特

我嘛.....全身(喂!)
基本上只要有突然人走近(或經過)我都會感覺到一股惡寒
所以幾乎不會有人碰到我(會直接反射動作避開)
好啦我承認前面都在說廢話
(正經)硬要說的話
就是臉了
我的臉很軟(絕對不是贅肉喔!)
同班同學(尤其是其中固定幾個)很喜歡捏我的臉頰
常常會捏下去(這也是我為什麼能在別人走近的時候感覺到一股惡寒的原因)

----------


## 野狼1991

很喜歡抱抱.被摸頭也OK
搭肩也可以,
(但請不要只用手掌搭肩的跟著一前一後的移動,這樣感覺我是導盲犬,而且感覺被束縛很不自在
不會太討厭身體接觸

......但最忌諱別人摸我*屁股*
之前有些社團或是隊上一些阿薩利學姐很愛走過去的時候摸我一下
一.兩次就算了,當到後面頻率不但有些高,
甚至有輕微拍擊跟撫摸的舉動時我就受不了(倒
感覺被偕油.被性騷擾(再倒

之後還被朋友調侃說學姊S對我有意思,叫我當小狼狗(吐血
雖然是玩笑,但當下挺不舒服的

之後有反應,就沒有了=  ˇ=(改摸別的我可以接受的地方
不過當時和後續的感覺挺不好就是了




還有勾下巴
熟的同學就算了,開開玩笑我是OK的
異姓接受度較高(就是說較不熟的也還好
但連一些感覺不熟又同性的也來勾我下巴,這種感覺很複雜
我會盜汗(真的

----------


## 寒狼

脖子
本狼討厭別人摸我脖子,碰一下也不行
還有那裏跟屁股也不太喜歡

----------


## 炎狩

只要我認同過或喜歡的人摸哪裡都沒啥差拉~~
其他人摸的話....先咬他一口.其他有什麼要說的話到時後再說ㄅ...
 :jcdragon-keke:

----------


## 邪狼‧夜影

討厭的人摸哪裡都討厭!!
不過最討厭人家摸我的腰.....

----------


## 嵐霖

這個嗎
肩膀～
就是肩膀了...
為什麼？
不知道～
極為敏感之處...
摸了會軟= =

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

全～～身上下都不喜歡被"人"摸

因為感覺很討厭阿

沒事幹嘛摸人呢

----------


## 哈凱

男生摸頭大怒!!

女生隨便摸都可以..............

----------


## Veritas

陌生人請勿觸碰
否則..
一般朋友
別弄我腰就好
敏感帶
有些雄性會從背後環抱我
說我好香
請不要..
我也是公的..
好朋友的話是都可以啦
尤其喜歡雌性搔搔側臉搔搔頭
特別的部位說一聲
不然會嚇到
不過被拍頭
就算很輕
也會暴怒
嚴禁用指尖連戳我
不然下一秒手指就..

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

=ㄦ=好像沒甚麼地方是討厭被摸的呢...
重要的是可能沒被摸過不知道....
要是獸的話全身都被舔也都可以(羞
敏感的話呢~當然是腰部拉~別人只要一戳 我會癢到跳起來
但是奇怪的是自己摸就不會養.....
不過...我的大腿實在有夠敏感...不管是自己摩擦到還是別人
不小心摸到,都會感到酥麻(?

----------


## 戀風

不怕被摸拉
我倒是很怕尾巴被踩到
請不要踩我尾巴!!!
那很痛耶
就像手指被踩到一樣
還有一點   我怕搔癢

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

根本沒有人想摸我很想被人摸摸阿，各位，快摸摸我吧 。不過，大腿除外[/s]

----------


## 呆瓜犬

脖子、腰、腿，只要是會讓我感覺很癢的地方都不可以！（伸出手掌（？

有其是腰！同學超喜歡抓我的腰不然就是戳我的腰，整個就是超癢，

然後我就會氣急敗壞的戳回去（！？

無緣無故的亂碰亂摸也禁止=W＝。

還有摸頭，那感覺像是摸你頭的人再對你說：「來～乖乖喔～」的樣子，

也是個怪怪又不蘇湖的碰觸＝ ＝。

----------


## wolfZodiac

討厭被摸的....
那就是頭啦,因為被摸的時候 會有一種貶低我的感覺(簡單說就是會傷到我的自尊
如果是熟獸or熟人 忍耐一下
但如果是陌生人......,先咬了再說摟!!

----------


## 貓o寶

最討厭是尾巴和爪子了
偷襲的摸也很討厭~
喵嗚~
別想再碰偶的尾巴和爪子(咬咬~

----------


## 諾海

我的是尾巴
因為有時候人家會玩我的尾巴
差一點把我的尾巴給玩壞了XDD(踹飛!
搔癢我更不喜歡,因為我怕癢阿QAQ~~
有時候主人會找我一起玩
玩的時候都會搔癢我XD~(呆!..
搔癢肚皮我更想抓癢捏

----------


## 小藍龍

敝龍最討厭被摸下巴＞＜
我班上有很多人喜歡接收別人的下巴(啥鬼=囗="
總而言之別摸我下巴＞＜

----------


## 狼の寂

咱家吶，最討厭被別人摸頭，若是陌生人咱一定咬死他...

但其實咱很享受被摸頭的感覺 (小聲   ((前提是要是咱認識且不排斥的人，獸的話基本上只要是看過的咱都給摸...?(誤

不知道為什麼咱很喜歡被摸頭和背~   _(:3」ㄥ)_
(但不喜歡給陌生人和家人摸...   ((因為整個感覺就是怪&不好 = w =

應該是因為身為犬科動物的特性吧，咱想~"
然後也有種想被馴服的想法在(?  (夢想  (ˊ∀ˋ)

-----(回到正題)

基本上只要除了陌生人&家人，咱全身上下都給摸~ (?  owo ((怎麼好像怪怪的 ((O
所以就放心的將手伸過來摸摸咱吶(?  ((放心，咱不咬獸的(?

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼最不想被摸的部位是頭臉全部、尾巴。因為尾巴是狼最重要的部位，頭與臉被摸感覺好像被人類瞧不起，是長輩對晚輩、地位高者對地位低者的支配象徵。

順道一嗥，友獸的話也一樣。

----------


## 小夏

我是班上最矮的,所以經常被抱或被摸頭
但是..我還蠻喜歡的~
只要不要被搔癢我覺得沒什麼關係

----------


## 蜥蜴人.卡拉什

如果是搭肩旁，摸背的话一般上没问题......

头和脸的话只限于长辈级的家人（特别是外公外婆），如果是朋友没有恶意的摸我的头那也就算了（看在朋友的份上）

尾巴呢......如果不是有恶意的轻摸就没问题（可是不可以骚哦，会痒的。也不可以大力捏，如果那么做我会直接用尾巴给他一记重耳光），但是睡觉时候谁都不可以碰我的尾巴（睡觉时一定要抱着）:P

但是......绝不可以摸卡拉什的腰，肚子，大腿至膝盖那段部分（超痒的XD) 哦对了，也绝对不能碰我和其他兽的私处（这是公认的）如果哪个混帐胆敢碰那儿的话我会让他的脸留下爪痕！

----------


## 小草

最害怕的地方..可以說是側腹吧!
別人還沒出手就能先感受到想法並且做出反應 (你也太快..
不過很喜歡被搔下巴 (欸

----------


## 白拓

沒有特別討厭被摸的部位耶，不過倒還挺喜歡被摸頭的說(蹭蹭
說起來班上有隻母兩腳獸特愛摸人頭，只是牠是隻大恐龍......
我想我還是......快逃啊啊啊!

----------


## 凔藍

敝龍哪裡都能摸喔~(毫不忌諱
別說是摸不管是要舔要咬要踢要踹要打都可以~(?
但是敝龍超討厭有人(獸)摸敝龍的時候說"乖乖"之類哄小孩(?)的話><

----------


## 極風

老實說我全身都很討厭被人摸耶
但是如果是跟我比較熟的(好像沒有耶)就沒什麼關係
一切還是要看跟我的親密度

----------


## 月光銀牙

尾巴.....

  尾巴很重要....

     只有伴侶狼能摸尾巴

----------


## 仴小維仴

討厭哪裡被摸喔...
只要不是突然摸我，
其實沒有地方特別討厭被摸OAO
不過前提是在不要突然摸我-3-

----------


## 幻影魔狼

經你這樣說我好像發現自己沒有什麼部位討厭被摸-w-''
不過有一些部位也不是誰都可以摸就是了 ( 例如頭 .

----------


## 夜落白櫻

:onion_16: 討厭被摸的話....
我是覺得還好
因為小白
在校就常被抓去當小狗 :jcdragon-pet:

----------


## 傲斯頓

現在想想
自己幾乎每個地方都被班上同學摸過了
最討厭被摸的地方應該是胸部跟那裡了吧=w="
尤其是班上有個同學很喜歡亂摸其他同學的...身體部位...Orz

**的, *麻摸我胸部阿!!!你變態喔!!!   <--上學時幾乎每天都會說的話

雖然說"討厭"被摸那兩個地方但沒說不能摸喔=w=+

----------


## Schak

請大家來摸小夏吧!!!!((大誤!!!
小夏沒有甚麼特別不能摸的地方喔 :jcdragon-keke: ~~(被踹XAX

----------


## S.D痕天

討厭被摸的地方是沒有啦
只討厭被架住而已- w-...

題外話:
曾今有同學試探小龍就從背後架住小龍
小龍就...(畫面請自想 動作很危險 不要學喔)
身體往前 爪往後伸直掙脫後..
爪扶地 習慣性的把腳往後踹了一下- w-...
同學表示:*!你*的很痛欸!
小龍OS:曾經警告過你 你不聽怪誰(茶

----------


## 萊洛克

最不喜歡摸的部位因該是胸部!
我不喜歡有人在我前方做摸胸動作，否則動手直接推開。
其他部位我不CARE被摸!

----------


## 奇爾

敝獸沒有什麼地方不能摸的~
因為被朋友毛手毛腳很多次所以已經不care了
嘻嘻~w
但是絕對不能在摸的同時說出像是在哄小孩的字眼
不知道為甚麼很討厭被當成幼獸~

----------


## Gray-Bear

本獸其實沒有甚麼地方討厭被摸的~
因為長年累積所以沒什麼感覺了><
但也不能說完全無感!!
如果摸得太超過也是不行的((不知道如何解釋~w~

----------


## 神威白霜

很討厭被摸頭髮
會被弄亂

還有胸....
其實我沒有胸肌啊
為什麼要確認就一定要摸?
結果摸了他們又失望地說
「是平板啊....真無趣....」
當場我揍爛他們

----------


## 一隻小狼人

喜歡被摸頭(陌生人除外)，摸耳朵會失去力氣(弱點)，希望能有一個主人(女的)，然後給她盡情的摸(羞處不行),雖然狼的尊嚴不允許我給他人摸，不過被摸的時候真的很舒服(上癮了!)(痛毆)

----------


## 血漾

....如果要說的話 背部跟胸部吧 (這兩點好像是我的敏感點..(噴茶

被別人摸過背部..當時被摸那一下嚇到了 當場罵爛對方.. 
我只是在整貨物 有必要戳我背部中間的那個點嗎(吐血

胸部的話....被同學摸過 當場賞巴掌了.

----------


## 帝嵐

本狼雖然有在游泳...但是也不想給摸啊QAQ
每次我坐著都有同學趴在我背上
然後手就往胸部和腹部摸
每推開三秒後又會黏回來QQ
上課後都會依依不捨的說「還是阿銀的最好摸了~」
所以最討厭被摸的地方應該就是胸和腹了吧

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

我很隨和,別往三點摸去就好......啊,也不准對我耳朵吹氣,我會咬你的喔

----------


## 冽焱

作者自刪
原因：不想分享，不必分享，不需要傷眼睛

----------


## 翠龍

我是很........要摸哪都行! :jcdragon-nod: 
前提是對方是主人 :jcdragon-hug: .有認可過
相對不是主人朋友!哪都不准摸!!! :jcdragon-mad:

----------


## 清溫水

我很討厭別人非必要性地踫我的身體，尤其（異）雄性，三次以下可以，我能按捺自己的不爽，再多會用椅子砸你臉

----------

